# Intial pour from the tilt furnace.



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2007)

edit: photograph in wrong category, so I pulled it.

a man named Sue


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2007)

edited pix of cooled bar. 

It weighs 1000 troy ounces or just slightly over 32# *(yes, both gents below are correct...I meant kg).*

Thanks, Guys. It's been one of those Mondays. What can I say? LOL

a man named Sue


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Sue,

I have for some time now been wanting a different material to make Bonsai Planting Dishes. Why don't you send me two or three of those Gold bars you have there. Just tired of looking at this Burled Redwood. heh heh !!!!

Nice work Sue. It is always encouraging to see the end result of peoples efforts. 

Steve K


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 2, 2007)

Sue said:


> Here is a pix of the cooled bar. It weighs 1000 troy ounces or just slightly over 32#.
> 
> a man named Sue



Nice try. Wrong answer. 

1000 troy ounces isn't anywhere near 32#.

Do the math. 

1 troy ounces = 480 grains. 7,000 grains = 1 pound avoirdupois. 

a 1000 troy ounce ingot weighs 68.5714 pounds avoirdupois, or 83.333 pounds troy.

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 2, 2007)

It was probably meant 32 kilos. that would be 70.4lbs.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks, Harold and jimdoc

I went back and fixed the caption of my photo, and bold edited my mistake in the text part of the message, giving you both credit. 

Working on end of quarter reports and it's also a Monday. Shouldn't have tried to walk and chew gum same time obviously. LOL

Each one of those is still a beauty. The next stop for each is the electrolytic cell, of course.

a man named Sue


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 2, 2007)

Of course

Are you using A.C. on top of the D.C. in the Wohlwill cell? I've always wondered how much better that worked than straight D.C. for high silver gold.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 3, 2007)

No, just DC here. Fizzer cells can treat anodes containing up to 20% Ag if AC is added. Fizzers aren't suitable here.

Sue


----------

